# Confusion setting up 5.1 setup for LG Smart TV (HDMI-ARC or Optical Out) ?



## suh007 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Everybody,
     The TV model is LG smart TV LS5700. The picture quality is awesome, only problem is that the audio is not very good. So i was planning to buy a 5.1 setup. But later I found out that 5.1 is possible in two ways, one is through *Optical out* and the Other through *HDMI out(ARC)* in TV. My only doubts are



If I connect Home Theatre setup via Optical out from TV and play a Movie through USB will I be able to get 5.1 sound through Home theatre coz I heard few TV's don't output 5.1 via Optical out



If i connect Home Theatre setup via HDMI out(ARC) and play a Movie through USB will I be able to get 5.1 sound through Home theatre ?
*
Any Help would be greatly appreciated * 

Here are the specifications of the TV in the link below
LG 42LS5700 LED LCD TV - Full HD 1080p Smart TV providing Rich Content with Easy Control - LG Electronics IN


----------



## suh007 (Aug 16, 2013)

Bump.

Please help !


----------



## muditpopli (Aug 16, 2013)

dude according to me try it with HDMI and please also tell me that which home theatre are u using?


----------



## suh007 (Aug 17, 2013)

muditpopli said:


> dude according to me try it with HDMI and please also tell me that which home theatre are u using?


This is the Home theater I was planning to buy.
Pioneer HTP-071 
HTP-071 5.1 HDMI 3D AV Receiver + Speaker Package with HD Audio - Pioneer

Main Unit Terminals • 4 x HDMI (switcher)
• 2 x Composite in
• 1 x Coaxial
• 1 x Digital Optical
• Multi-channel (5.1)
• 1 x HDMI out
• 1 x Composite out


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2013)

if you are using USB to play movies then forget about outputting real 5.1 audio from TV.if you are using set top box(which you most likely are) then connect speakers directly to set top box using optical output(all HD set top boxes & high end speakers have this).for video with surround audio your best bet is to use a PC with an audio card(only needed if you have real good speakers like swan,klipsch etc).


----------

